

A Detailed Guide on how SendHub moved to Heroku. - ashrust
http://blog.sendhub.com/post/16800984141/switching-to-heroku-a-django-app-story

======
casca
Coming next week: How we moved off Heroku onto AWS after the Heroku outage.

Cloud services go down. If that's a problem for your business, plan for it.

~~~
ashrust
Heroku is on AWS, so I'm not sure that would help. I agree cloud services have
disadvantages but you pay a significant productivity tax to manage your own
hardware, otherwise you're always putting your faith in someone else to keep
your site online.

~~~
nsxwolf
A Heroku outage is not necessarily caused by an AWS outage.

~~~
gnaritas
Not necessarily, but I think history would show, usually.

~~~
sgk284
In our experience, Heroku has orders of magnitude more issues than AWS. Look
at their status page for a list of issues since only Jan 25th:
<https://status.heroku.com/>

They pretty much have an issue every other day. Sure it usually only effects a
small subset of users, but you wind up getting bit by them more often than
necessary.

We were on Heroku for more than a year before we couldn't tolerate the
sporadic outages and performance degradations anymore.

~~~
nsxwolf
But you also don't automatically get AWS's level of reliability by skipping
Heroku and maintaining your own deployments on AWS. Once you go that route
your uptime becomes AWS minus your competence level.

Could easily be worse than Heroku, especially for a very small shop.

------
malomalo
Did you guys look into exporting your data from mysql to postgres with taps?
(<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/taps>). I've done this many times and
it's been pretty simple.

~~~
ashrust
We tried taps but it wasn't working for us and Craig Kerstiens, Heroku's
Django guy, told us to use the pg:backups approach instead.

------
sogwiz
Great details in the post. Thanks for sharing!

